# Dish satelitte in fifth wheel



## cdjenn (Sep 22, 2019)

I have a 2019 jayco pinnacle 32 rlts....I have 3 TVs...I have a dish tailgater...how do I get the bedroom tv and outside tv to work...not on over air antenna...on dish tailgater...I have tried everything...please help


----------

